# 100k to Whoever can do me a PhotoShop



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Short and sweet I need a couple faces shopped onto some pics....whoever can get this done for me I will send you 100K credits.....

Who's down???:confused02:


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

if you can wait til tuesday when im back at work i can do it buddy...if not, no biggy


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Chuck me a PM buddy. If I can get it done before tuesday I will. If not I'll leave it to Killstarz


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Appreciate it guys....I will Pm tom with the stuff and directions...:thumbsup:


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

I can do you a photoshop fast and hard.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Hit this thread when someone is awake, preferrably before 6 tonight!!!Im gonn have to email pics and then you are gonna have to email the pic back to me....my network wont let me use certain features.....


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

did you get this sorted buddy?

hit me with a PM if you still need some help.


----------

